# GCRM Open Night...what happens?



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, im just wondering if someone can tell me what the GCRM open night is like? Do they give a talk to everyone or is it more for individual questions? Im trying to work out whether to go or not. Ive just got my HSG results back and been told we will need ivf. But hubby hasnt had SA yet or anything so we r at the very, very start of all this. I wondered if it might be better to wait for their next one?
Thanks xx


----------



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, I personally havent been to GCRM but close relative of mine has and she says the clinic is fantastic. I have previous experience with one of the consultants there (he did my scans when I was pregnant), again he was really good. The open night would just be an explanation of what they do and a tour of the new facilities. This is the best clinic in NI by a mile.

Also, I dont know your history, financial situation or age but I would strongly advise going private in parallel with the NHS route. Get the testing done and see where you stand. You can waste years going via NHS


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi jenny, sorry I've never been to the open night but I'm assuming it would be a general talk with perhaps the opportunity to have a chat and ask individual questions afterwards? You could maybe give them a phone and ask about the format to see if it would be useful for you at this stage. I can give you my experience of GCRM as a clinic though as I've had treatment there as well as RFC and origin. It wasn't a full icsi or Ivf cycle I had in GCRM, it was a natural fet, but as far as clinics go, GCRM were by far the best of the 3. So much more progressive and nothing too much trouble. I had 3 failed cycles at origin (2 fresh icsi, 1 natural fet) and a successful icsi at RFC which resulted in my DD who's now 2.5. That was our nhs go. I'm now 31 wks pg after the natural fet at GCRM. We actually moved our frozen embryos from origin as just had no faith in them anymore. Of course that won't be everyone's experience! The RFC was obviously fine as cycles go and it did work so it depends on how quickly you want to get started and of course on finances. Where have you had your investigations carried out so far? I'm not sure of nhs timelines now as my cycle was in 2011 but it could be a year or so before you would start your nhs cycle depending on getting referred to RFC, your husband getting his tests, and waiting lists etc. if you go to s private clinic, you will get all the remaining tests done straight away and pretty much be able to start when you want. when I was thinking about moving our embryos I had already had a review with origin and wasn't too happy with their plan, so I just phoned GCRM to see if they would do anything differently. They were brilliant over the phone and even got the chief embryologist to phone me back to talk everything through to help me decide. I kmow there is a lot to think about and it's all very daunting so maybe give them a phone in the first instance to talk through your options to just try and arm yourself with as much info as possible before you make any decisions. I wish you all the best and if you have anymore questions, just ask. Oh just saw mccrea's reply, I definitely agree with getting yourselves in the nhs system even if you do decide to go private as its always good to have that to fall back on, although of course hopefully you won't need it! X


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I went to gcrm in glasgow as belfast clinic not opened when we were cycling but found them great...29 weeks pregnant with a miracle last FET....surprising considering my age!
I can't imagine an open night will be a specific consultation but you probably get a tour and get to meet the staff and I'm sure ask general questions.
Get the HIV, hep b and hormone profile testing done with your GP( I think the gcrm website tells you the tests you will need) and your gp should refer your dh for SA too....save you that bit of money and ensure your smear test is up to date too.


----------



## LullaBelle (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Jenny, I went to the open night at GCRM last year.  You get a tour of the clinic and get to see the lab etc.  Then you get a talk from different consultants.  You have the chance to ask any questions too. Its quite informal and lots of other couples are there. It would do no harm going to see around and getting a feel for the place.  We have had treatment at RFC and GCRM and I can honestly say that even though we have not had our BFP, GCRM are fantastic.  Hope this helps xx


----------



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for your replies. I cant tell you how great it is to get some advice. I feel so clueless and that just makes it all so much worse. 
We've been referred on to the RFC now that ive got hsg results back. My Gyn told us in Nov to get SA done and hubby went to GP the next day. Still waiting to get it done! Why does everything take so long? I have a hydrosalpinx and surgery isnt going to be an option for me so i want to see what RFC say. My Gynae wasnt great at explaining anything to us. But we plan to go private asap. 

From reading a lot of things on here it seems like GCRM is the best place? 

I just want to get things moving and feel like we r doing something about it. Ahhhhhhh

If you have any other advice about fertility treatment please, please let me know. Pippi, thanks for letting me know about getting the bloods done at gp. Could save us a bit of money!

If we do go to GCRM how do they get access to my medical notes? Do i have to apply for a copy? Does that take long? 

Thanks so much again
J


----------



## Teddi (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi I also thank all for the advice as I am at early stage of getting ICSI. I got the AMH and husband got SA done at origin.  We had a consultation after that with Dr Traub in GCRM and got a better impression of him so decided to go with getting first cycle with GCRM.  I have also been with gp to get on nhs waiting list. I tried to get to the open night for GCRM but it was full.
Jenny please let me know how you got on at opening night?


----------



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Im not going to get to the open night this time around Teddi. Maybe next time. But i have my AMH blood test booked with GCRM now so ill probably have an idea of the place before the next open night anyway. When do u expect to start ICSI? Must be so nerve wrecking but exciting as well. Will u keep me up to date on how u get on?


----------

